# Best 9mm for range time?



## tedtf (Sep 5, 2009)

I am in the market for a 9mm for recreational/target shooting etc. I am not concerned with concealed carry, but just want an accurate, dependable firearm. I like the CZ SP-01 and M&P full size.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

SP-01 is a good range gun for sure. Very accurate, nice trigger, and good stock sights out of the box.. I'm luckily still able to find 9mm bullets for under $10/box.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Ruger P89DC is my favorite range gun. Inexpensive, very accurate, dependable, rugged and easy to take down and clean. Mine has seen over 5000 rounds with no problems.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

You might check out the Beretta 92 and CZ-75B as well. They are both very popular and reliable. I had a Baby Eagle and it was one helluva shooter. It was very accurate and very heavy, which reduced the recoil to nuthin'!


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Have you checked out the springfield XDm9? or possibly a glock 17 or 19? just some thoughts


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

tedtf said:


> just want an accurate, dependable firearm.


Certainly the two handguns you mention will fulfill your requirements. However, I would recommend that you also consider a 1911-style pistol. These tend to have slightly better triggers than than the DA's/DAO's, and make excellent recreational/range guns. I think Kimber and Springfield make them, and Colt might still make them too. There's also the classic Browning Hi-Power as well.

If you want a DA or DAO/striker-fired gun, then you can also consider the FNP9, Glock 17, Beretta 92 or PX4 Storm, Walther P99AS (my favorite polymer handgun) or P88, CZ85 Combat, Sig 22something or other, H&K P2000 or P7M8 or P7PSP or USP, Ruger SR9, and Steyr MA1.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can't beat the CZ SP-01 for the range and home defense in the 9mm. I have a M&P 9 and it is a fine pistol and will due all you could want. So I'll say either choice would be a good one. Good luck.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

If you didn't mind spending more than the CZ, get a sig 226!


----------



## JolietJake (Aug 31, 2009)

I just bought a handgun for the same requirements as you. I live in the Illinois so carrying let alone concealed carry is illegal so that was not a concern. I wanted something for home defense and target shooting. Accuracy was my main focus. 

I ended up buying a M&P 9 Pro series from Buds for $150 cheaper than my local dealer even with the FLL transfer fee. I'm hoping to have it by next week. Good luck.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Take a look at the Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm. I have one myself and love it. You can get the model that you prefer. They offer DAO, SAO, DA/SA, and have options for safety/no safety, decocker/no. It is a fantastic handgun, very accurate, and extremely easy to break down. Plus it comes standard withtwo 17 round magazines, and a speedloader, which are really great for range time. Check it out!


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

From my experience I would suggestsig sauer p229 9mm. Mine shoots like butter. Never had any jams, or FTF's good right out of the box


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think you can get any better than a Sig 226 or 228 in 9 mm. Of course, I've only shot a few other 9 mils so I don't have the complete picture. I understand a Beretta is a sweet range gun.


----------



## photoshooter (Jul 8, 2009)

I like the SP-01, the Beretta 92FS and the Sigs mentioned.
If you're going to look at Sigs take a peek at the SP2022 as well. Do a google search and you'll read lots of rave reviews. I just ordered it for $480 shipped.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

im gonna have to say the springfield xdm 9mm, the trigger is amazing, and you dont have to reload with 19+1 , match grade 4.5' barrel.....i love mine :smt023


----------



## piedmont (Jul 14, 2008)

I bought my taurus pt92 for the very same reason and love it.If you can get over the fact thats it not a sig or a glock etc..The taurus shoots great very accurate easy to break down and clean and its also $100+ cheaper than the rest.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I think you should go with a used Hi-Point 9mm... Super accurate, reliable as the sunrise, and beautiful to boot. I hear you can get them around $130...

I love the fan-boys on this site... I just had to go there...

LOL

BUY THE M&P!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a list of nice 9mm fullsize handguns that I personally like and have learned thru first hand experience that they are all accurate..You just have to learn how to shoot each one. And that is a costy mistake I made because you have to buy lots of ammo for that purpose..So my advice is to just pick up one gun and practice practice practice with that *ONE *gun you choose to buy..You will soon master shooting it at utmost accuracy as you can..Here is the list:


CZ75 SP01 
SIG 226
Beretta 92FS
SPringfield XDM9
Glock 17
S&W MP9
Ruger SR9

So pick up one that you really like the feel of it in your hand...They are all accurate.


----------



## piedmont (Jul 14, 2008)

That was very creative jeff did you come up with that all by yourself?Im sure your help will not go without thanks.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

My fav range guns are either my Beretta 92FS or a 1911


----------

